# Netzwerk Win98 und WinXP zur gemeinsamen I-Netnutzung



## martin_ka (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab da ein mittelschweres Problem. Ich hab ein funktionierendes Netzwerk mit einem XP-Rechner und einem Win98SE-Rechner. Der Win98SE-Rechner hat ISDN-Zugang zum I-Net. Wie kann ich von meinem XP-Rechner über den Win98er ins Inernet?
Überall im Netz findet man Tutorials, wenn der XP-Rechner am Internet angeschlossen ist, aber nicht anders herum.

MfG


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. Juni 2003)

Also grundlegend gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten, einmal die Softwarelösung (schlechtere) und zum anderen die Hardwarelösung (bessere, teurere).

1. Softwarelösung
Du brauchst ein Programm, das das Routing übernimmt, jenachdem welchen Dienste du benutzen willst (http, ftp, ...) ist das auch ganz einfach.
Es gibt z.B. das Programm Jana-Server das evtl. schon für deine Zwecke geignet wäre. Dann gibt es von Sygate noch ein Programm das nennt sich glaub ich Winroute oder so.

2. Die Hardwarelösung
Du nimmst einen eigenen alten Rechner (z.B. P90 oder 486'er) und lässt diesen in deinem Netzwerk als Router fungieren. Darauf wird kein Windows installiert, sondern z.B. das fli4l-Projekt, das ist Mini-Liunx das sehr gut geeignet ist als Router.

Gruss Homer


----------

